# Yet another Fog Chiller



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

Well... after seeing some great chillers, I just had to make one. this is the first Haunt project i have ever made. I've got the bug now.......
Hope you like..

































Thank you to all the members whom have posted How - To's


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW.. Great Job!!! I'm looking foward to seeing it in action.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - a fog chiller with personality Do the skull's eyes light up?


----------



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for the feedback. Yes the eyes light up. I am going to give it a test tomorrow night. I'll post some pics.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is a nice looking chiller. You did good.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

Well the test went awesome!!! I am very happy with the performance of the chiller. Here is a video link and some pics.


----------



## GodSpeed (Oct 13, 2010)

What kind of fogger are you using?


----------



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

Not sure of the brand. I bought it at Walmart for $50cdn.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that does a beautiful job of not only fogging up your yard, but apparently the neighbor's as well


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW You can't argue with these results. Thanks for your acknowlegements in the other thread. Just WOW!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that works great! How much dry ice did you put in the chiller?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hey you did a great job on that! fogged up the whole block


----------



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

Spooky1
I used 20lbs of Dry Ice, and 1 bag of regular ice. In 3 hours, none of the regular ice melted. Cold cold cold....The opening on the chiller was covered in frost.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

There's a ton of vids on youtube showing "dry ice bombs" where idiots put dry ice into swimming pools and hot tubs to watch it explode. How are you able to put both dry ice and wet ice into your chiller without problems??


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

dry ice bombs require hot water and dry ice in a 100% sealed container, otherwise dry ice isn't very reactive to other ice or cold water, it just freezes that water because the temperature is already very cold


----------



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

As per the last post, the Dry Ice didn't react at all with the regular ice. It just cooled the regular ice down more. I had 0 water in the chiller after 2 hours of use.


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

so you put the regular ice on top of the grate, and the dry ice in the bottom of the chiller correct?

that is an awesome first build. you've given me inspiration to build a better chiller. i have two right now that were last minute additions this year. i was literally painting one black about 30 minutes before we started getting TOT's....i like how you've incorporated it into your decorations too, great idea!! did you build the outside visible part of the box out of foam board as well, or is that wood?


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, now that is a good chiller. I have two coolers I've been using for a number of years, but have never had success like that. Looks like it's time to retire them and build those columns I've wanted to do, but using this idea as the base layer.


----------



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

do you know what the wattage is for the fogger?


----------

